# Newbie question about pumps



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

Newbie here, another Mtn Bike convert. I just picked up a Soloist Carbon and wondered what you guys are doing about pumps. Do you strap a frame pump to the rear stays? Can you do this with carbon? Will have a seat pack and carry the usual stuff - extra tube, levers, CO2 and some tools. Is CO2 enough? was thinking about a combo CO2 / mini pump for a back up. I ride in Arizona and will average 30-40 miles per ride. 

Any tire suggestions as well? My bike has the stock Vittoria Diamonte Pro Lites. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You can use the Topeak Micro pump. It comes with a very tiny mount that you bolt together with your waterbottle cage and the pump is clipped into the mount and fasten with a rubber loop around it. I personally carry it in my jersey pocket because I like my bike completely clean of accessories  

Shop around, you can find it cheaper than what they sell at Performance
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24188&subcategory_ID=4361

I bought mine from ebay for like $20. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TOPEAK-MICRO-BL...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
It comes in brush silver or carbon look


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

There are a lot of pumps that come with mounting brackets that bolt to your frame between the water bottle cages and the frame. 

Me, I've switched to CO2. I am also married and have the option for a support car being only a cellphone call away.


----------

